# Fox News HD?



## david803sc (Jun 22, 2006)

Ok I am starting a new thread because I have searched and can not find a specific or correct answer, first is anyone getting Fox News HD?

I had absolute HD, and I got Fox news SD, but not the Fox Business News SD or HD.


I read somewhere on here that they were adding no more channels to that grandfathered package and if I wanted the new channels including Fox News HD I needed to upgrade, so I got Turbo HD Gold, with the platinum add on for $10, and I still do not get Fox News HD, than I herd a story on HT Guys, that said only platinum SD customers with an HD add on turbo package can get FOx NEws HD, is this true?

If I do not get this channel, I will cancel DISH, I have been waiting for it for months, i was going to cancel 6 months ago, but I had hope for Fox NEws HD, especially after they added CNN HD.

Can someone please let me know what the deal is?

David


----------



## tsanders3 (Sep 14, 2008)

I have TurboHD Gold and only get Fox News in SD. I believe this is a free preview until March 4th. Originally when FoxNews and FoxNews Business came out they were on the TurboHD packages. They were even listed on the channels for TurboHD on the Dish Website. Then they were removed and the CSRs are saying it is only for the HD add on packages not TurboHD at this time. So if you had a Classic package and add HD you would have it. It will be interesting to see what happens after the free preview. 
Although I do not share you enthusiasm for Fox News, I do have a big problem with HD channels not being offered at all on the TurboHD packages. It just seems to set a bad precedent for future HD channels. This whole disaster with the FoxNews and Business channels make me wonder how committed Dish is to the TurboHD packages. They sure were advertising it on TV late last year. 
Sometime this Spring new HD is supposed to happen. Lets hope ALL the channels show up for us TurboHDers. 
NOTE: I realize there are 4 types of TurboHD (Bronze, Silver, Gold and Platinum). I believe that all available HD should be offered in TurboHD. You can choose what package you want but if you get Gold with Platinum I should have all the HD Dish has. (With exception of the HD sports packages like the NBA with is additional cost.)


----------



## gopherscot (Mar 25, 2002)

tsanders3 said:


> I have TurboHD Gold and only get Fox News in SD. I believe this is a free preview until March 4th. Originally when FoxNews and FoxNews Business came out they were on the TurboHD packages. They were even listed on the channels for TurboHD on the Dish Website. Then they were removed and the CSRs are saying it is only for the HD add on packages not TurboHD at this time. So if you had a Classic package and add HD you would have it. It will be interesting to see what happens after the free preview.
> Although I do not share you enthusiasm for Fox News, I do have a big problem with HD channels not being offered at all on the TurboHD packages. It just seems to set a bad precedent for future HD channels. This whole disaster with the FoxNews and Business channels make me wonder how committed Dish is to the TurboHD packages. They sure were advertising it on TV late last year.
> Sometime this Spring new HD is supposed to happen. Lets hope ALL the channels show up for us TurboHDers.
> NOTE: I realize there are 4 types of TurboHD (Bronze, Silver, Gold and Platinum). I believe that all available HD should be offered in TurboHD. You can choose what package you want but if you get Gold with Platinum I should have all the HD Dish has. (With exception of the HD sports packages like the NBA with is additional cost.)


I agree ... all HD, non premium, should be on Turbo packages.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

gopherscot said:


> I agree ... all HD, non premium, should be on Turbo packages.


same here.

i had HD absolute as well; i had to switch to an AT package w/ HD add-on to get fox news HD and fox business HD.


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

I feel I'm getting a great deal with my HD Absolute package with HBO, HD locals and a ViP722 receiver. $57 per month.

Although it would be nice to have Fox News HD and Fox Business HD added, those two channels alone are absolutely nowhere near enough to get me to change my programming package to something that would increase my bill to over $80 per month just to keep the channels I'm currently receiving. That's too much of a price hike just to get 2 more HD channels.

Perhaps when Dish adds at least another 20-30 HD channels to the Turbo Gold package I may consider switching to that -as well as thinking hard about dropping the $10 per month Platinum channels.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

david803sc said:


> Ok I am starting a new thread because I have searched and can not find a specific or correct answer, first is anyone getting Fox News HD?


Yes. People with "Classic Silver 200 and Silver HD" (formerly AT200 + HD) and above receive Fox News in HD and SD. People with "Classic Gold 250 and Gold HD" and above receive Fox Business News in HD and SD.

Everyone is receiving Fox News SD as part of a free preview.

It appears DISH has not added Fox News HD or Fox Business News HD to the Turbo HD only packages. When that will happen is a good question for which there does not seem to be a solid answer.

"Soon" is not a solid answer. 

I would not expect to see it added to the discontinued Absolute HD package.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Interestingly enough... when I go to the Dish Web site to look for a list of HD channels currently carried... I always get pointed to the same page whether I go looking for TurboHD HD-only or the HD add-on to the SD programming packages.

In other words, I don't see two separate lists of carried HD channels.

So... right now if Silver SD + HD get FOX News HD, there is no way for those customers to know it by looking at the Dish Web site since Dish took down the FOX HD news channel listings.

They were on the list for a couple of days when the channels first went live... but I guess it generated more questions than they had answers.

As James said, I didn't expect HDAbsolute to get them... but I did expect TurboHD only to get them... so unless Dish plans on maintaining 2 separate lists of HD channels they are going to have to figure out something soon, especially before they launch any more HD (which we all are hoping for I'm sure).


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

gopherscot said:


> I agree ... all HD, non premium, should be on Turbo packages.


+1. They seem to be nickle & diming people. I think they should drop that highest tier where VOOM was and at least put those 5 channels in AEP.


----------



## faiello (Mar 17, 2003)

The really strange thing about this is that I have Turbo Gold HD and Platinum HD and I get FBN HD on my 722 but not my 222k. I know I'm not suppose to get it so I'm not complaining.


----------



## cornflakes (Sep 30, 2005)

James Long said:


> Yes. People with "Classic Silver 200 and Silver HD" (formerly AT200 + HD) and above receive Fox News in HD and SD.


I have Classic Silver 200 and Silver HD but I only see Fox News SD, not HD on my 622. Am I supposed to be getting it?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

cornflakes said:


> I have Classic Silver 200 and Silver HD but I only see Fox News SD, not HD on my 622. Am I supposed to be getting it?


I believe you should.

These channels were added in an odd way. It seems they were added and THEN each customer's receivers was authorized to see them instead of adding the authorization first and having the channel automagically appear. It is possible that they messed up a few (million?) receivers.

IIRC if you call and complain about the missing channels DISH will resend the authorization to your receivers.


----------



## pmsmith66 (Feb 13, 2003)

James Long said:


> I believe you should.
> 
> These channels were added in an odd way. It seems they were added and THEN each customer's receivers was authorized to see them instead of adding the authorization first and having the channel automagically appear. It is possible that they messed up a few (million?) receivers.
> 
> IIRC if you call and complain about the missing channels DISH will resend the authorization to your receivers.


I've been told by the CSR's in the Executive Offices that you MUST have Classic 250 + Gold HD in order to get Fox News in HD. I just went through this last week as my parents were getting their new service up and running. We HAD to move up to The Gold level to get 205 in HD. This is, sadly, just another example of poorly constructed/marketed HD packages. I REALLY want them to get this straightened out.


----------



## jbrooks987 (Jun 5, 2004)

> having the channel automagically appear


Way off topic, I know - but could someone PLEASE point me to the dictionary entry for the word automagic?????

AUTOMATIC is there, though.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/automagic

Blend of automatic and magic; from the principle (often called Clarke's third law) that any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic.

Hope that helps, have a nice day!


----------



## cornflakes (Sep 30, 2005)

pmsmith66 said:


> I've been told by the CSR's in the Executive Offices that you MUST have Classic 250 + Gold HD in order to get Fox News in HD.


I guess I'll have to give them a call and see what they say... it seems weird to me that my package includes Fox News, but I have to move up to a higher tier just to get the same channel in HD. If I were Fox News I'd raise a fit with Dish about that!


----------



## Ozzie 33 (Feb 8, 2009)

I lost Fox News and Fox Buisness in HD just after midnight. I called Dish and they have no answer as to why it is not there. I should have it with Classic 250 and Gold HD I am told. Still have SD on Fox channels. All other HD channels seem to be ok. CRS put a "ticket" in, what ever that is, and said my problem should be resolved when enough tickets are submitted.


----------



## pmsmith66 (Feb 13, 2003)

Ozzie 33 said:


> I lost Fox News and Fox Buisness in HD just after midnight. I called Dish and they have no answer as to why it is not there. I should have it with Classic 250 and Gold HD I am told. Still have SD on Fox channels. All other HD channels seem to be ok. CRS put a "ticket" in, what ever that is, and said my problem should be resolved when enough tickets are submitted.


That's classic! Honestly, the way Dish is handling this is a complete mess. Customers seem to be getting or not getting this channel in numerous unexplainable ways.


----------



## Ozzie 33 (Feb 8, 2009)

pmsmith66 said:


> That's classic! Honestly, the way Dish is handling this is a complete mess. Customers seem to be getting or not getting this channel in numerous unexplainable ways.


I called back again to see if Dish had a reason why no HD Fox and Fox Business and got no answer again. I decided to try the chat line and was told to try channel 9476. It came up as subscription required. After being told to do a reset both channels Fox News and Fox Buisness News are back in HD. Live and learn. I will from now on do a reset when anything is not as it should be.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

pmsmith66 said:


> I've been told by the CSR's in the Executive Offices that you MUST have Classic 250 + Gold HD in order to get Fox News in HD. I just went through this last week as my parents were getting their new service up and running. We HAD to move up to The Gold level to get 205 in HD. This is, sadly, just another example of poorly constructed/marketed HD packages. I REALLY want them to get this straightened out.


Just what is Gold HD? I'm baffled!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Paul Secic said:


> Just what is Gold HD? I'm baffled!


Gold HD is the $10 add on to AT250 (now called Classic Gold 250) or AEP that gives you the available HD versions of the channels in 250.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> Gold HD is the $10 add on to AT250 (now called Classic Gold 250) or AEP that gives you the available HD versions of the channels in 250.


Then Iv should be getting FBN & FXNEWS in HD.


----------



## tigerwillow1 (Jan 26, 2009)

When I saw Fox News on the turbo bronze package I was going to switch from D* to E* to lower my monthly costs. Then of course it disappeared. On the Dish web site if you look at classic bronze or turbo bronze, Fox News isn't there. But if you click through to http://www.dishnetwork.com/turbohd/thd_AT_and_THD_programming/default.aspx, it says that Fox News is included in HD on the bronze, silver, and gold packages. Other posts have convinced me that you can't trust what the CSRs say about this, so Dish is losing a potential new customer until they get this straightened out.


----------



## pmsmith66 (Feb 13, 2003)

tigerwillow1 said:


> When I saw Fox News on the turbo bronze package I was going to switch from D* to E* to lower my monthly costs. Then of course it disappeared. On the Dish web site if you look at classic bronze or turbo bronze, Fox News isn't there. But if you click through to http://www.dishnetwork.com/turbohd/thd_AT_and_THD_programming/default.aspx, it says that Fox News is included in HD on the bronze, silver, and gold packages. Other posts have convinced me that you can't trust what the CSRs say about this, so Dish is losing a potential new customer until they get this straightened out.


I've been with Dish for 15 years but I can't say that I blame you one bit. It's a shame they can't deliver a clear, concise HD programming plan that you can believe. The CSR's probably do the best they can but the information they provide is NOT something you can trust. I'm not leaving Dish because I LOVE their equipment. However, the programming confusion is pretty sad.


----------



## Chinatown (Dec 13, 2003)

I changed to Classic Bronze 100+ with the accompanying HD programming. I now have Fox News and it is also in HD.

Go figure.


----------



## pmsmith66 (Feb 13, 2003)

Chinatown said:


> I changed to Classic Bronze 100+ with the accompanying HD programming. I now have Fox News and it is also in HD.
> 
> Go figure.


I would appreciate anyone else being able to confirm this at their home. Has Dish actually changed something or is this just another odd inconsistency? According to the website, this should NOT be happening.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Bronze 100 got Foxnews, but the TurboHD Bronze is getting screwed over until further notice.


----------



## Chinatown (Dec 13, 2003)

I have the classic bronze+100 and the Hd Turbo. The only thing missing from the HD Silver that I has is WGN & the NFL network.



But yeah, I got both feeds of FOX News. 

I was certainly not going to argue with them.


----------



## jdmart (Jan 9, 2004)

tigerwillow1 said:


> When I saw Fox News on the turbo bronze package I was going to switch from D* to E* to lower my monthly costs. Then of course it disappeared. On the Dish web site if you look at classic bronze or turbo bronze, Fox News isn't there. But if you click through to http://www.dishnetwork.com/turbohd/thd_AT_and_THD_programming/default.aspx, it says that Fox News is included in HD on the bronze, silver, and gold packages. Other posts have convinced me that you can't trust what the CSRs say about this, so Dish is losing a potential new customer until they get this straightened out.


Just got my response after complaining to ceo at Echostar dot com: (nothing new; canned response) 

Dear J.D.,

Thank you for email about TurboHD programming. At this time Fox News HD and Fox Business News HD is only available in our Classic packages. We are constantly evaluating the programming in our packages and may add this channel to our TurboHD packages in the future. It has been brought to our attention there was a discrepancy on our website regarding the availability of Fox News HD and Fox Business News HD which has been corrected. 
We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience this has caused and realize that in today's competitive world you have a choice in services. We thank you for your continued business and support.

Please let me know if you have any additional questions or would like to discuss this matter further.

Sincerely,
Angeline R.
Executive Communications
DISH Network Corporation


----------



## barken (Jan 16, 2009)

I have America's Everything and Platinum HD, however I did not have Fox News or Business in HD. After two calls to the CSR's and told to be patient, I finally insisted on an authorization resend. The Fox Channels popped in at the 9xxx's and later mapped down to 205 and 206 as HD.



James Long said:


> I believe you should.
> 
> These channels were added in an odd way. It seems they were added and THEN each customer's receivers was authorized to see them instead of adding the authorization first and having the channel automagically appear. It is possible that they messed up a few (million?) receivers.
> 
> IIRC if you call and complain about the missing channels DISH will resend the authorization to your receivers.


Complaining about the missing channels did the trick. Now I wished I had requested the authorization resend sooner. Thanks for the tip.

Yes, it might be possible that they did mess up a few (million?) receivers. Unless you are looking for the HD addition or read boards like this, you wouldn't know the HD had been added if it didn't automagically appear.


----------



## ka8zay (Feb 12, 2009)

I am about ready to go back to Cable. I switched from D to cable when I moved, then to E to save money and get all the HD channels. Now I have already had a $10 rate increase 3 months after signing up and then now we don't get the new HD channels in the HD pack? This is really annoying, on so many fronts. Now I am understanding why E is losing customers.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

My only issue with cable is crappy dvr's with no space and no ext hdd support. I would not switch to FIOS for that reason either. I travel, so recording space is very important to me, even more important that the best PQ.

90% of my stuff is recorded OTA via TiVo, so no biggie anyways.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

jdmart said:


> Just got my response after complaining to ceo at Echostar dot com: (nothing new; canned response)
> 
> Dear J.D.,
> 
> ...


They just turned on FOXNEWS HD & FOX BUSNESS HD on Friday night.


----------



## pmsmith66 (Feb 13, 2003)

Paul Secic said:


> They just turned on FOXNEWS HD & FOX BUSNESS HD on Friday night.


Would you please clarify this statement? Are you saying they turned on 205/206 HD in the Turbo packages? They've been available outside of Turbo for a few weeks now. I just checked the website and neither of these channels is listed under Turbo. Thanks.


----------



## ka8zay (Feb 12, 2009)

They are not in Turbo HD I just got this email today from them after asking again.

Thank you for your e-mail. At this time Fox News HD (or Fox Business News HD) is only available in our Classic packages. We are constantly evaluating the programming in our packages and may add this channel in our TurboHD packages in the future. Please refer to dishnetwork.com for programming updates as it is your best source for information.

We thank you for allowing us to be of assistance to you. If you have any further questions or concerns, please refer to www.dishnetwork.com or reply to this email.

Sincerely,

Maria Aimee C.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Pretty weak that it's not offered in the Turbo tiers -- we are indeed getting screwed.


----------



## DAFTEK (Dec 13, 2006)

I am mad as hell and im not going to take it anymore.....!

I called them and asked why it is not available for Absolute all HD package and the Indian guy had no clue, i told them i will cancel my account and go cable after 15+ years with them when my contract is up the end of the month. Why do i ave to put up with CNNHD and i cant get FOXHD, I want GLEN BECK ON MY FOXHD NOW GDIT! :grin:


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

DAFTEK said:


> I am mad as hell and im not going to take it anymore.....!
> 
> I called them and asked why it is not available for Absolute all HD package and the Indian guy had no clue, i told them i will cancel my account and go cable after 15+ years with them when my contract is up the end of the month. Why do i ave to put up with CNNHD and i cant get FOXHD, I want GLEN BECK ON MY FOXHD NOW GDIT! :grin:


Turbo folks have a right to *****. Absolutes don't. You knew the package was deprecated months ago. For $30 a month, I wouldn't complain.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

elwaylite said:


> My only issue with cable is crappy dvr's with no space and no ext hdd support. I would not switch to FIOS for that reason either. I travel, so recording space is very important to me, even more important that the best PQ.
> 
> 90% of my stuff is recorded OTA via TiVo, so no biggie anyways.


Depends on the cable company, you can either do a DIY eSATA drive or get something like DVR EXpander, which offers hard drives as be as 1.5 TB for $230. http://www.apricorn.com/product_detail.php?type=family&id=55

The eSATA port on my cable DVR is active, I just have never found a need for more then my stock 160GB drive as I watch and delete shows right away.


----------



## DAFTEK (Dec 13, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> Turbo folks have a right to *****. Absolutes don't. You knew the package was deprecated months ago. For $30 a month, I wouldn't complain.


That was a stupid reply, i don't want all the stupid SD crap and gazillions of music, shopping and other retarded channels, my bill is about $50+ a month for a few HD channels, locals and one receiver, and i don't know what you mean by " you knew the package was deprecated months ago" not everyone here is a wizz at this stuff. i pay for an all hd package i expect all hd, so give me my fox news hd! and no i wont pay for an all SD package plus the HD just to get FoxHD I'm better of going cable just like my neighbor went and live with their receivers.... so don't tell me not to ***** and complain, i paid my share of over $100 a month for over 13 years for 90% of channels i never watched and had to get them for the few i wanted.......


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Let's play nice... There is some confusion about what packages will get what new HD channels, but no need to go after each other here in the forum._


----------



## Nonno (Feb 10, 2009)

I also called to clairfy their position and then emailed them in hopes that if enough people do the same maybe they will change their position. Especially since I was told when I first signed up that the Turbo HD plans would get any new HD channels added in the future. I know you can't believe CSR's but this one only made sense. Here is their reply:


"Thank you for your email. We want to apologize for not meeting your expectations in customer service. We pride ourselves with providing each and every customer with a positive experience when contacting us. Feedback from our customers, both positive and negative, drives the quality of our customer service. It is apparent in our quest for providing our customers with world class customer service, we have fallen short. The decisions made are based on company policy. If we find that a policy is negatively impacting the majority of our customer’s satisfaction, that policy is scrutinized for effectiveness. 
We strive to make satellite programming as affordable as possible. Our packages have been set up in balance with cost effectiveness and consumer demand. 
We are always looking for ways to improve our service. We appreciate your input and feedback. We will forward your comments and concerns to the appropriate department. 
We appreciate your patience regarding this matter.
Sincerely,
Dennis P.
DISH Network E-Care
Pinebrook"


----------



## ka8zay (Feb 12, 2009)

Well at least that is a different message then the rest of us have gotten.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

DAFTEK said:


> That was a stupid reply, i don't want all the stupid SD crap and gazillions of music, shopping and other retarded channels, my bill is about $50+ a month for a few HD channels, locals and one receiver, and i don't know what you mean by " you knew the package was deprecated months ago" not everyone here is a wizz at this stuff. i pay for an all hd package i expect all hd, so give me my fox news hd! and no i wont pay for an all SD package plus the HD just to get FoxHD I'm better of going cable just like my neighbor went and live with their receivers.... so don't tell me not to ***** and complain, i paid my share of over $100 a month for over 13 years for 90% of channels i never watched and had to get them for the few i wanted.......


Claws in, puddytat.

Call and switch to Turbo. YAY! All done.


----------

